# Pdsa spaying



## xdogsx (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi dont know if this is the right thread.Im just wondering how much a dog costs to get spayed/neutered at the pdsa ??Is there anywhere who does it at a cheaper cost ??


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Can't help you with the PDSA thing but my understanding is that it goes by weight. I have Great Danes and my vet charges according to their weight at the time of spaying - never been entirely sure whether that is a fair method or not but there you go.

It would be interesting to find out though whether anyone can use the PDSA and if it would be cheaper than using your own vet.

Problem of course with that is that you have no history of the vet allocated to you at the PDSA whereas you do with your own vet.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

PDSA is free, they can only ask for a donation, unfortunately they cant force people to make a donation. They can tell you how much it costs them to do it and they just hope you donate something towards it, if you cant afford the full cost.

The Dogs Trust give out vouchers to help with the cost of neutering/spaying if you are on certain Benefits. You would only have to pay £30. All you need is to foind a vets that will give the voucher out, you need to provide proof of Benefit, sign a form and then you get the voucher.


----------



## Kirstyx69 (Oct 17, 2009)

when I took Jess into the Glasgow one they asked for 35. They were really nice and Jess was clean and happy. Aslong as u meet the requirements: on council tax benefit and housing benefit, they will b happy 2 help 
Also at the time when I rang round vets they wanted me 2 give Jess her yearly jag asking about 60 before they would take her in 2b spayed I couldnt afford itt and she is a indoor cat so I wend with pdsa.

That was 2years ago. I was given another cat Mia at the time I wasnt getting any benefit so I went with a local vet. They charged 70 for Mia 2b spayed. I didnt see much of a difference between them tbh just the price lol.
The main thing both cats are happy and made full recovery.

I know u have dogs and not cats but my friend was looing 2 get her lab done at the same time and her prices was much higher the same vet quoted her 90 and that was cheap. A few did say 2her the bigger the dog the more expensive.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

xdogsx said:


> Hi dont know if this is the right thread.Im just wondering how much a dog costs to get spayed/neutered at the pdsa ??Is there anywhere who does it at a cheaper cost ??


I doubt you would find anywhere that does it at a cheaper cost, I understand it to be about £90



Ceearott said:


> PDSA is free, they can only ask for a donation, unfortunately they cant force people to make a donation. They can tell you how much it costs them to do it and they just hope you donate something towards it, if you cant afford the full cost.
> 
> The Dogs Trust give out vouchers to help with the cost of neutering/spaying if you are on certain Benefits. You would only have to pay £30. All you need is to foind a vets that will give the voucher out, you need to provide proof of Benefit, sign a form and then you get the voucher.


Not anymore Cearott, they do charge a 'proper' pricefor vaccinations, spaying neutering , the maintenance stuff now.

Our local PDSA is the out of hours surgery around here and I happened to be their with a friends dog a while ago and I was reading the signs. :smile5:



Kirstyx69 said:


> when I took Jess into the Glasgow one they asked for 35. They were really nice and Jess was clean and happy. Aslong as u meet the requirements: on council tax benefit and housing benefit, they will b happy 2 help
> Also at the time when I rang round vets they wanted me 2 give Jess her yearly jag asking about 60 before they would take her in 2b spayed I couldnt afford itt and she is a indoor cat so I wend with pdsa.
> 
> That was 2years ago. I was given another cat Mia at the time I wasnt getting any benefit so I went with a local vet. They charged 70 for Mia 2b spayed. I didnt see much of a difference between them tbh just the price lol.
> ...


hmmm £90 is an extremely low price, in my area you are looking at the cheapest £300. So I think I may as well go the whole hog and pay extra for it to be done via keyhole


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Our local PDSA charges £90 for spaying for a bitch under 40kg and just over £100 for a bitch over 40kg. Spaying and castrating are some of the things you do have to pay for and don't get by donation. I think it is about £70 for castration. but again it depends on the weight of the dog.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

My mam took Tilly to the PDSA and all they asked for was a donation, just going by what happened when we went.


----------



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> PDSA is free, they can only ask for a donation, unfortunately they cant force people to make a donation. They can tell you how much it costs them to do it and they just hope you donate something towards it, if you cant afford the full cost.


Not really. They said price to my friend straight before operation. She had no many on her so she had to leave her cats and run to bank. She was really angry, because at first they mentioned only donation without giving her any amount. ,So as you can see there is a price: donate not less than...
Better is to ask how much it will cost.


----------

